# 291 courses



## REJ (25 Aug 2005)

I am a 291 wanna-be waiting for "the call". I am quite looking forward to starting all of my training and was hoping that someone might have an idea of when the next 291 trade course might start? It is my understanding that any job offer would be delayed until the start dates of my BMQ and SQ more closely coincided with the start dates of my trade course.

And while I am thinking about the future, could anyone give me an indication of the costs of living in barracks in Kingston?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Shadow Cat (26 Aug 2005)

Well I know that there is a course starting in September and another one starting the first week in January.

My husband left for BMQ training on April 10th and completed it on June 18th.  Started his SQ on June 27th and completed that on August 12th.  He is now sitting in Borden on PAT until the January course as the one for September was full.  So he has a little bit of a wait, almost 5 months, for his QL 3's training.

Can't help you with the cost of living in the barracks there as my hubby doens't have to pay for his lodging as he has dependants.  Maybe someone else can help you out there.


----------



## REJ (26 Aug 2005)

Thank you *so* much, Shadow Cat! 

I have dependents, too, so I guess I won't stress about cost of living so much. 

Rej


----------



## Shadow Cat (26 Aug 2005)

No Problem.  Anytime you have a question please feel free to ask away and I will do my best to try to answer it.

BTW where you have dependants it might be a good idea to get yoru siginificant other onto a military spouse support site.  I have a great one that I am a member of.  www.themilitarylife.com and I can tell you that the woman there will do everything humanly possible to make sure that the loved one that is left behind during training and deploments stays sane.   :blotto:  

Tell them about it and we look forward to hopefully meeting them over on the site.


----------



## REJ (26 Aug 2005)

Thanks again, Shadow Cat. And I will let my hubby know of the resource. 



Rej


----------



## RequiemVK (26 Aug 2005)

So the next course will be in january ? Very nice im doing a trade change for 291 and was wondering when the next course was. Thx for the info.


----------



## Shadow Cat (29 Aug 2005)

That was what my hubby was told in June.  He just got back to Borden today and hopefully by the end of the week we will know which course he is enrolled in and we will have confirmation that it is still a go for January.  

Keep in mind that things are always subject to change a the last minute with the military.  Something could come up and they may cancelt eh course in January or post pone for a few weeks.


----------



## 291er (3 Sep 2005)

Its about $400 a month for barracks in Ktown.  As far as 291 QL3 crses are concerned, not sure when the next starts.  But one thing to keep in mind is, that when it does start, you will not likely be ending it on schedule.  Expect to be there a year or more, you have to wait for your security clearance to come in before you can complete the trades training.


----------



## Shadow Cat (6 Sep 2005)

Just found out from hubby that there is a course starting on December 1st as well.  

I thought that the security clearance was done before they started the course?  You mean to tell me that even though the course is supposed to finished on a certian date that it will be extended that long?  That seems crazy.


----------



## REJ (6 Sep 2005)

This is all heresay, but I have heard that sometimes they can start you on the course without your top top secret clearance (whatever it may be called) because the beginning portion of course material does not require it. I guess it is hoped that by the time you get to the super-restricted parts, you have your clearance. If not, then you wait.

Thanks for the info. 291er.


----------



## P-Free (11 Sep 2005)

For the first few months you are a bitch to Morse code. Or so I've been told...


----------



## 291er (11 Sep 2005)

Its true that there is a backlog on clearances, and it can take a while.  Yes, you do need your clearance before you can start the classified portion of the QL3.  You can do the unclassified stuff, no problem.  Lots of morse code, typing, general communications, math, etc, etc.  They're trying to pump people through the school though, because we are seriously hurting for bodies.  It's worth the wait though, an excellent trade.


----------



## L_Rpn (13 Sep 2005)

I'm hoping to get word from Borden regarding my LOTP to the 120 trade. It's silly but my unit won't initiate the top secret clearance until I get a message. Considering that both my OT choices require Top Secret clearance and I'm certain to get one of them based on my interview, service record etc.. I wish I could talk them into it.

Can a guy live off base with his family during the course or should they remain in Edmonton and I do the thing IR?  Kingston sounds like a nice city, I look forward to seeing it.


Thanks


----------



## Shadow Cat (13 Sep 2005)

We are in the process of filling out the papers to get us moved up for my DH's course so I would have to say that yes you can live off of base.  My husband has heard though that you still have to maintain your quaters for dailyu inspection but again that is only hearsay at this point.


----------



## 291er (25 Sep 2005)

L_Rpn

You can live off base with your family if you want.  You get posted to Kingston for your 3's, so it should'nt be an issue.  I'm not sure if they'll entertain IR, separation pay though.....

cheers


----------



## cormierws (6 Oct 2005)

Salutation,

I've been in St-Jean-sur-Richelieu since april 25 trying to learn English  I'll be tested in two weeks and we are four on this English cours waiting for our exam. Our trade course will start on November 14 according to our sergent.

Futhermore, I asked if I could move my wife and my daughter to live off base and I got a positive answer.


Sincerly,


----------



## greener (6 Nov 2005)

Rumors are that new QL3 courses are starting on 14 Nov 05 and around 9 Jan 06, a dozen and a half new people arrived in the last couple days, they'd be the 14 Nov people.


----------



## 291er (18 Nov 2005)

Already paying attention to rumours eh?  you've got a lot to learn about the 291 trade my son hahhaha

One thing you'll find out your QL3 is that dates will change.  It'll never go by the book because it totally depends on clearances to do the second half.  Be content in the fact that there are hundreds of us out there who went through the same, mind numbingly long and boring process.......just soldier on........could be worse!


----------



## greener (19 Nov 2005)

Well, I was right about the 14 Nov course. We'll see about the one in the new year.


----------



## Vaino (3 Aug 2006)

Bump.

I want to keep this thread alive for new 291'ers (000120'ers doesn't roll of the tongue as easy).

Over the last five years there has been an exceptional backlog in clearance work for 291'ers.  I strongly believe the trade is worth the wait, but you have to be prepared for the wait.  Assuming you are just entering your first portion of the 3's, you can count on doing that half without the superhigh clearance, as was stated, math, morse, theory et cetera takes a bit of course time.  After that most of you will have a wait while your clearance is processed. This becomes the mind consuming obsession of most. "Where is my clearance, did they lose the paperwork, why so long, what stage is it at now?", are all common questions.  Be patient, its worth it, and its good trades training. Patience.  You will fall into three categories. 1)OMG I just finished the unclass portion and I got my clearance in!!!!  2) I have to do general duties for a few months while my clearance is worked on, and 3) I have been waiting almost 3 years and I just now got word my clearance is in.  I am not aiming to discourage anyone, as the folks I know who did wait that long, absolutely love their jobs, and you will too.  I just want you to be aware that in some small percentage of cases, through no fault of yours, or your past circumstances, there is a lengthy delay in the process.

This is mostly due to the POST 9-Eleven environment...
more security-more intelligence-more people on the job-more clearances-more background checks-higher workload for the checkers-prioritized clearing-wait

That is the reality, and I can not stress enough that this job is the single most gratifying I have ever had, and well worth the average wait, and even worth the worst case scenario of wait time.nuff said.


----------

